# Must have apps for iphone4s



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all 

finally updated my phone after years and got myself a iphone 4s. Can any one recommend any must have apps? ive got navfree thanks to a other thread :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Torch! Always comes in handy!


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Sky News
BBC News
Face Bovvered (if you use it)
Red Laser
Your Network App (I have the vodafone one)
Your Bank App ( I have the Natwest one)
Around Me
Flixster
Weather Pro (Far better than the iPhone default App)
Camera+
Autostich Panorama
Pano 
Torch

That lot should keep you going.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Grindr


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Grindr


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Flightradar24



ardandy said:


> Grindr


:wall: why did I feel the need to search for that in the App store....:lol: Now I know what it is.


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Grindr


Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nav Free just got it great & Eurosport , Ebay , Amazon


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Touchnote


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Shazam
iPlayer
Angry Birds
Remote ( if you have other Apple devices )
Facebook
Messenger
British Gas ( if you use them - easy to do your readings, even has a torch in the app )


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sky Sports
Fuel Calculator 
Flashlight
Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

08Mate - call 0800 numbers from your mobile using your inclusive minutes


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Photosynth


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Draw something


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Netflix


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

XComics
Zombie gunship
Star walks
Ringo
Remote mouse
Citrix
Face in a hole


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Waze is a great Sat Nav app and is free


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

tvcatchup.com (all the freeview channels)


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Just Dance3
ESPN goals
Sky Go
Sky+


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

*Social:*
WhatsApp (handy for texting/im'ing international friends. I was quite surprised how many people generally in my contacts used it also)
Skype (Find a free wifi spot and it's cheap calls home when you're abroad)
eBuddy (MSN/Yahoo/etc client)

*Sports:*
PaddyPower (if you're into that kinda thing)
Sky Sports News
Sky Sports Score Centre

*TV/Entertainment*
BBC News
Sky News
Sky+
SkyGo
TuneIn Radio
Lottery (UK National Lottery)

*Shopping*
Amazon
Argos
eBay
Maplin
Paypal
Quidco
TopCashBack
RedLaser

*Utilities/Misc*
Kindle (Amazon Kindle Book-reader. If you've got a standalone kindle/iPad/etc it syncs up books & page-turns with all of them)
Shazam
Convertbot
Find My iPhone
DropBox
1Password (v.v.handy when combined with the pc version to keep track of all your login/passwords for online use & even software registration details)
Subcard (Subway Sandwich Loyalty Card)
Big Oven
PhotoBucket
Photoshop Express


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

sky go
burnout crash
torch
facebook
iplayer
ebay
voucher cloud


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

m1pui said:


> *Social:*
> WhatsApp (handy for texting/im'ing international friends. I was quite surprised how many people generally in my contacts used it also)
> Skype (Find a free wifi spot and it's cheap calls home when you're abroad)
> eBuddy (MSN/Yahoo/etc client)
> ...


Lol, brilliant list, must have at least a 32gb iPhone for all that ....


----------



## Andyajs (Nov 15, 2010)

Temple Run!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> Lol, brilliant list, must have at least a 32gb iPhone for all that ....


32gb iPhone 4.

There's also games and other apps which I didn't think were worth listing. Oh, and there's also 12 full length movies, music videos about 10gb of music on there


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

On my 4s currently and in no particular order:
eBay
Sky News
Sky Sports
Sky Go
Huffpost
HA Traffic - realtime updates from the Highways agency
Lloyds TSB
ECB - Cricket scores/fixtures
IPL2012 - Indian Premier League cricket scores/results
ESPNCricinfo
StikCricket - amazing game
Compass/Decibel meter/speedometer/altimeter 
BBC iPlayer/4OD/ITVplayer/Demand 5/Sky+
WhatsApp
TuneIn radio
Met Office
Find iphone
Autotrader
Scan Pages
Amazon
Tesco
QR reader
Pirelli Diablo biker - great for datalogging lean angles and speed on the commute 
Vue Cinema
Wikipedia
Twitter
iRally - all IRC and WRC results
Recipe Search - if I have to cook at short notice
ZombieGS - addictive zombie slaying from an AC130 
photobucket
IRC rally
rightmove
Campsite locator
Sky cloud wifi locator
Meguiars
around me
Flightradar
TVcatchup


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

No ones said wobble!!!









Ps

I got a new white iPhone 4s to sell, don't pm me yet if your interested as its against the rules!!!.

I'll stick it in the member sales when I get home, pay my sub an take a a photo of it in all it's cellophane wrapped loveliness.


----------

